# dianabol alone cycle???



## tonxy (Jul 13, 2009)

hello all. im new to this so im lookin for abit of advice. I ran a course of dbol alone made good gains (not dramatic probably 5 pounds) but whilst on them made great strength gains. did a 6 week cours on 25mg a day was ok no sides. however, as im a novice to roids i know i should be doin the old dbol kick start followed by , say, sus and deca but im doin that when i get back off ols. what i want to know is for time being im doin 4 weeks 50mg a day dbol on its own. how likely are there to be sides from this cause i aints got no clomid or nolvadex. can any one tell me please of any of their own experience?

cheers.


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

This is the welcome section Tony,

you will get more response if you post this in the right section.

Welcome Anyway.


----------



## lee2494 (Jul 13, 2009)

just a big heads up to all im new to the site and cant wait to get sum posts on....lee


----------

